# Shifa College of medicine



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont know whether there is such a thread but I'm starting my first year of MBBS at Shifa college of medicine and I would really appreciate it if someone already studying there or who has studied there can answer some of my questions.

1) Are studies hard for the first year?

2) When does the session usually start?

3) Is the environment good for studying?

4) Is there any difference btw the govt colleges and studying privately?

5) Is shifa a good choice if I want to specialize abroad?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can answer No. 2 for you.

Orientation is on the 6th of December, and classes start on the 7th.

And there is a thread about Shifa.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html


----------

